# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  El Plan Hidrológico del Ebro incluirá el caudal ecológico de sus ríos y del Delta

## sergi1907

El Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Ebro incluirá, como novedad, los caudales ecológicos de sus diferentes ríos y del Delta, un documento "abierto" que sale ahora a información pública, con dos años de retraso.

El Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Ebro incluirá, como novedad, los caudales ecológicos de sus diferentes ríos y del Delta, un documento "abierto" que sale ahora a información pública, con dos años de retraso, y con el objetivo de estar aprobado antes de que finalice 2013. 

 El presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE), Xavier de Pedro, ha presentado la propuesta del organismo sobre el Plan Hidrológico en el Consejo de Agua de la Demarcación, constituido también y en el que están representadas las nueve comunidades que integran la cuenca. 

Se trata de un documento "abierto" al que espera que se presenten aportaciones en los seis meses que estará en información pública, una vez que se publique en los próximos días en el Boletín Oficial del Estado. 

 El documento, cuya aprobación definitiva corresponderá al Consejo de Ministros, contiene una programación económica que, según De Pedro, deberá ser analizada y revisada para hacer un "planteamiento serio y real" en la actual situación económica. 

 Ya que en el mismo figura una inversión pública prevista de 800 millones de euros anuales, de las que el 62% correspondería a la Administración General del Estado y el 32% a las comunidades y entes locales. 

Una inversión que, aunque ya es inferior en un 20% a la que figuraba en los Presupuestos Generales del Estado en el 2009 y los de las CCAA y ayuntamientos, deberá ser según De Pedro motivo de "reflexión" ante la actual situación económica, con un recorte del propio presupuesto de la CHE del 70% y de las obras públicas del Ministerio del 40%. 

Un "compromiso medioambiental"
 Por primera vez, en esta propuesta de plan se introducen los caudales ecológicos en los diferentes ríos de la cuenca, incluido en el Delta del Ebro, algo que va a suponer un "compromiso medioambiental" que necesitará medidas de concertación con los usuarios, ha agregado el presidente de la CHE. 

 En el mismo, se recogen y "garantizan" todas las reivindicaciones de Aragón, como las obras del Pacto del Agua y las perspectivas de regadíos futuros, así como la reserva de 6.550 hectómetros cúbicos del Estatuto de Autonomía, ha informado. 

Respecto a las pretensiones de Cataluña sobre el caudal ecológico del Delta del Ebro, ha señalado que el borrador incluye una propuesta de aumentar "ligeramente" la previsión actual, teniendo en cuenta alegaciones e informes de la comunidad catalana, pero que se tienen que ajustar al criterio técnico que establece el Reglamento y la Instrucción de Planificación. 

El caudal
 Si en el plan anterior era un caudal lineal de 100 metros cúbicos por segundo al año, en el actual y con el fin de crear una relación estacional se ha fijado por meses, desde los 80 metros cúbicos por segundo hasta los 155 en su punta máxima, es decir una media de 106,9 metros cúbicos por segundo al año. 

 De Pedro ha agregado que se pasará de 3.154 hectómetros cúbicos en la desembocadura del Ebro a los 3.371 y ha recordado que el Delta es una espacio natural protegido y que, por tanto, su caudal tiene que ser permanente "aún en época de sequía". 

 Esta propuestas, así como el resto de las numerosas medidas que incluye el documento, deberán ser debatidas en el Consejo del Agua la Demarcación del Ebro, integrado por 98 miembros, entre ellos responsables de las nueve CCAA de la cuenca (Aragón, Cataluña, Navarra, La Rioja, Cantabria, Castilla y León, Castilla-La Mancha, País Vasco y Comunidad Valenciana). 

 Además de representantes de la Administración central, usuarios, asociaciones y entidades locales, entre otros. 

 El Plan presentado este mércoles es el resultado de una amplia participación pública, con más de 1.700 asociaciones e instituciones, y resume los aspectos "reivindicativos" del uso del agua y los "compromisos medioambientales" necesarios en la cuenca, ha explicado De Pedro. 

 "Apuesta por la gestión integral de la cuenca, con la participación de las comunidades que la integran y contiene amplias medidas para su desarrollo", ha destacado el presidente de la CHE, quien se ha referido a la presentación del mismo para "no acumular más retrasos", ya que tenía que haber estado aprobado a finales de 2009. 

 También ha subrayado que es "muy ambicioso" e "importante" porque "marcará el futuro del desarrollo económico y medioambiental de la cuenca" y que en el mismo se ha "asumido" el trabajo realizado por el Gobierno anterior. 

 En este sentido, ha afirmado que no tiene "en absoluto cambios sustanciales", ya que solo se han intentado homogeneizar algunas cuestiones técnicas "sin contenido político". 

 Ya que, ha afirmado, "el cambio político más importante es que se somete a información pública, cuando llevaba dos años esperando, para que pueda ser una realidad lo antes posible".

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...85412_300.html

----------


## FEDE

*http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...+trasvase.aspx

Cataluña rechaza el caudal mínimo para el Ebro y sospecha que esconde un trasvase*

*La propuesta es muy inferior al que se reclama para el tramo final del río*

26/04/2012


El conseller de Territorio y Sostenibilidad, Lluís Recoder, ha rechazado hoy los caudales mínimos fijados por el Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) y ha expresado su sospecha de que éstos puedan esconder la intención de acometer un trasvase, posibilidad a la que el Govern se opone. La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) ha propuesto en el Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Ebro un caudal ecológico muy inferior al que se reclamaba para el tramo final del río Ebro desde las Tierras del Ebro, lo que ha provocado decepción en el territorio.
En concreto, la CHE, que depende del Ministerio de Agricultura, propone una media de 106 metros cúbicos por segundo, lejos de los 125 m3/s que habían reclamado desde la Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro (PDE) y la Generalitat para garantizar la supervivencia del Delta del Ebro.
Como novedad respecto a los caudales fijados en el Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Ebro en 1998, en esta ocasión se ha presentado un caudal mínimo variable en el calendario, sujeto a las diferentes estaciones del año.
En declaraciones a los periodistas en los pasillos del Parlament, Recoder ha afirmado que su departamento ha recibido como una "mala noticia" y una "desagradable sorpresa" estos caudales mínimos fijados por la CHE porque, ha argumentado el conseller, "contradicen claramente" las cifras aprobadas en su momento por la Generalitat y aceptadas por la comisión de sostenibilidad del río Ebro, así como las directrices marco de la UE en este ámbito.
El conseller ha añadido, además, que estos caudales mínimos fijados por la CHE, que ve como "muy mínimos", pueden esconder la intención del Gobierno de emprender un trasvase del Ebro.
"En ningún caso (estos caudales mínimos) pueden servir para justificar un trasvase del Ebro, cosa que nos tememos que pueda estar detrás", ha insistido el titular de Territorio y Sostenibilidad, para precisar que el Govern se opone "claramente" a esta posibilidad, porque al Ebro "no le sobra ni una gota de agua".

----------

